
Flappy Bird Clone Code Injected into Super Mario World for SNES by Hand - CameronBanga
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB6eY73sLV0&feature=youtu.be&a
======
harryf
This really deserves more attention. Insanely cool hack - the "by Hand" means
using the Nintendo game controller to move sprites in such a to inject
processor instructions into Super Mario World via glitches in the game

